# Two ways to skin a cat



## Water-Mark (28 Jan 2016)

I find this quite entertaining, though the music could be better.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-qxao-h3jk


----------



## NazNomad (28 Jan 2016)

I completely understood the second method.

The first, not so much.


----------



## novocaine (28 Jan 2016)

the second method is pretty much (only more drilling) the approach I adopted for making a C spanner to adjust the rear shock on the bike (it seized over winter a few years back, needed more torque than piddly little spanner).


----------



## woodpig (28 Jan 2016)

I ordered a ER32 collet chuck for my mill from Axminster tools and as a thank you for being patient (it should have been in stock) they sent me a very nice spanner for it free of charge!


----------



## Spindle (28 Jan 2016)

Hi

Is he for real? - do people really use a stamped push bike spanner to secure a mill chuck?

Why waste time producing an inferior tool when the real thing is available for less than £10?

I can relate to a bodge in an emergency but in my eyes that's just a waste of effort

Regards Mick


----------



## Water-Mark (28 Jan 2016)

I can see both sides to this myself, it's nice to have good tools and better yet to have ones you made yourself.

Also worth bearing in mind is that this guy makes money from youtube videos so I guess he has to make something.
I thought it was a neat touch that he pokes fun at his own tendency to over engineer things, I suspect it's more a case of "I have the tools so I might as well use them"


----------



## n0legs (28 Jan 2016)

Good find.
Why buy when you can make and benefit from the practice.


----------



## Spindle (28 Jan 2016)

n0legs":1sx6zfq5 said:


> Good find.
> Why buy when you can make and benefit from the practice.



Hi

So you would advocate using your time making your own, (possibly inferior tools), rather than producing a product? (Accepted that the tool is a product - but with limited appeal). A tail stock die holder etc. yes - but a poor quality collet spanner?

Regards Mick


----------



## mind_the_goat (28 Jan 2016)

Spindle":28lhv6au said:


> Hi
> Is he for real? - do people really use a stamped push bike spanner to secure a mill chuck?
> Why waste time producing an inferior tool when the real thing is available for less than £10?
> I can relate to a bodge in an emergency but in my eyes that's just a waste of effort
> ...



You missed the point, the main reason for this video is to show other people how to make stuff.

I was impressed with this:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AuS6HDHc7XE
Can't quite figure out how that works, to me it seems that the inner cube would have to be small enough to fit through the holes, otherwise the corners remain attached.


----------



## IHc1vtr+ (28 Jan 2016)

What a let down....No actual cat's or skinning....


----------



## n0legs (28 Jan 2016)

Spindle":1977sy0s said:


> Hi
> 
> So you would advocate using your time making your own, (possibly inferior tools), rather than producing a product? (Accepted that the tool is a product - but with limited appeal). A tail stock die holder etc. yes - but a poor quality collet spanner?
> 
> Regards Mick



Why not? The guy is obviously into his machines and engineering. 
Who are we to question what he does with his time, maybe he had a few spare minutes in between jobs and decided to knock the spanner out. Besides there's nothing wrong in the slightest in making your own tools. I started my apprenticeship making a bushing spanner and I still have it to this day.
You can make things for enjoyment, it hasn't got to be about gain all the time.


----------

